# R.I.P My wonderful brother gone but not forgotten! :) Keep in prayers!



## tyler0912 (Oct 26, 2011)

Please keep my brother in your prayers as it is the anniversary off his death on Monday...halloween...
when where eating candy.....
Think about him!  
Gone to early..
1 year on Monday :'( 
Welling up...
Happy thoughts tyler....


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm sorry, Tyler.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thankyou.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 26, 2011)

So sorry for your loss Tyler.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## terryo (Oct 26, 2011)

So sorry Tyler. I lost my brother on Halloween too. Hugs...xoxoxox


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Tyler!!!


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 26, 2011)

Very sorry to hear


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 26, 2011)

hi tyler,so sorry for your loss.you have a good heart.


----------



## lynnedit (Oct 26, 2011)

So sorry to hear that!


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't know what I would do without my brother! Even though I fight with him imagining him gone like that makes a potatoe in my throat


----------



## ascott (Oct 26, 2011)

So very sorry dear...


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice memorial, Tyler. He would be proud of you!!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 27, 2011)

terryo said:


> So sorry Tyler. I lost my brother on Halloween too. Hugs...xoxoxox



Awh...im sorry Hugs back....
Thanks guys....
And..



Angrycowgoesmoo said:


> I don't know what I would do without my brother! Even though I fight with him imagining him gone like that makes a potatoe in my throat



I have 3 brothers now and we all help eachother through it i also have 2 sisters...!


----------



## laramie (Oct 27, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss Tyler.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 27, 2011)

Tyler, I am so sorry that you would have to go thru this when you and your brother are so young. So please accept my condolences on this anniversary...


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thankyou very much maggie!


----------



## Angi (Oct 27, 2011)

I will think of you and your brother Monday. I am so sorry that you lost your brother, was it just this last year? How old was he? Please be extra nice to your parents this week and hug your mom. She is going to need it.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 27, 2011)

He died in 2010 he was 20!
And yes i will be awfuly calm and loving!


----------



## cyyoung749 (Oct 27, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> Please keep my brother in your prayers as it is the anniversary off his death on Monday...halloween...
> when where eating candy.....
> Think about him!
> Gone to early..
> ...



So sorry to hear that god bless u


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 27, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your brother. Very sad for you and your entire family! Sending {{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm sorry about your loss, Tyler.  
It's a nice picture you made for him, though. Your family is in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 28, 2011)

Thankyou!


----------



## cemmons12 (Oct 28, 2011)

sorry to hear that Ty... My father in-law passed away almost a year ago and my wife still crys almost everyday over it as does my mother in-law. Its very hard to deal with.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 28, 2011)

cemmons12 said:


> sorry to hear that Ty... My father in-law passed away almost a year ago and my wife still crys almost everyday over it as does my mother in-law. Its very hard to deal with.



Im sorry! 
And yes it is hard but when you have got a GREAT family you can get through it...


----------



## Isa (Oct 28, 2011)

I am so sorry Tyler


----------



## reneereichert (Oct 28, 2011)

I am very sorry Tyler, I lost my brother as well. They will never be forgotten...


----------



## Tortoise (Oct 28, 2011)

Tyler I am so sorry .....
Sending hugs through my tears for you all
So glad you have a strong family to help each other through this

So Sorry


----------



## Utah Lynn (Oct 28, 2011)

May you Rest In Peace Tyler's Brother.


----------

